# Please help with Mexican documentation!



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

I lived in Mexico in 2003, I was there for under a year. I am currently in a process of immigrating to Canada, the last request of Canadian Immigration is that I provide them with the Mexican police certificate (Informe de datos registrales) from Procuraduría General de la República. 

I have no way of traveling to Mexico at the moment to obtain it and I'm afraid that writing to them to request it could be pointless, I would need someone local to help me. Can someone give me contact details of English speaking immigration office in Mexico or any kind of establishment that would do this on my behalf and send it to me? Cost is not important, I only have until 20th of April to do this. 

I still have my Mexican work permit with fingerprints and photos, I can provide new set of fingerprints + photos if neccessary. 

Please help!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Blonde0000;1099731]I lived in Mexico in 2003, I was there for under a year. I am currently in a process of immigrating to Canada, the last request of Canadian Immigration is that I provide them with the Mexican police certificate (Informe de datos registrales) from Procuraduría General de la República. 

I have no way of traveling to Mexico at the moment to obtain it and I'm afraid that writing to them to request it could be pointless, I would need someone local to help me. Can someone give me contact details of English speaking immigration office in Mexico or any kind of establishment that would do this on my behalf and send it to me? Cost is not important, I only have until 20th of April to do this. 

I still have my Mexican work permit with fingerprints and photos, I can provide new set of fingerprints + photos if neccessary. 

Please help![/QUOTE]_

My wife, who is planning to become a Mexican citizen , is going through a similar situation and has to go to Mexico City for this paper. There is no way around this as far as she knows but this is a not a major problem for her as she lives in Mexico. 

If I were yoiu, I would go to the Mexican consulate in London and ask their advice on how to proceed. Perhaps you can give power of attorney to a lawyer in Mexico City who can do this for you with the proper papers. I would be surprised if the Mexican consulate in London has not run into this situation in the past and can help you. Keep us informed of how it goes there if you seek help from the consulate.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Actually I need a different type of paper but I will be going to the Federal police office in July. Contact the Mexican Consulate in London and ask what a person needs to present to get the paper you need and if they will give it to a third party..


----------



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> Actually I need a different type of paper but I will be going to the Federal police office in July. Contact the Mexican Consulate in London and ask what a person needs to present to get the paper you need and if they will give it to a third party..


Thanks, so I have contacted about billion of lawyers and immigration services in Mexico City (found them online), only one replied and offered to get it sorted for me, attorney fees are 2500USD + 500 admin costs such as translations etc. So that's 3k, absolutely ridiculous, I'll be better off flying to Mexico City. Do you know how difficult it is to get it once I show up there?
Also, I'm in Warsaw next week so I'm popping in to a Mexican embassy to see if they could help.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I need to get the Constancia de Antecedetes Registrales in Mexico which I have done before and is no big deal (except for the fact that I have to go to Mexico) It only takes a couple of hours. 

If you do not live in Mexico you need a paper called Informe de Datos Registrales and I do not think that coming here will help you as you have to prove you live in Mexico but who know ..

The Canadian site asking for this info outlines procedures on how to do this. Have you tried to follow them? Is your Spanish good enough to correspond with the bureaucrats in Mexico? If not pay an interpreter.
I do not know your situation so it is difficult to say what you should do but if you are Polish and live in Poland go to the Mexican Embassy and or Consulate and ask for their advice. 

The Canadian Immigration site says you must get fingerprints from the police station where you live, hopefully you have an address and papers in Poland allowing you to do that as it may complicate things if you live in England. 
The least numbers of countries are involved the easier it will be for you to get the stuff done.
If you are a resident of Poland go the the consulate there if you are a resident of England go to the consulate in London.
Keep it simple and literal. For exemple if you have been working in England but do not work there anymore and do not live there anymore and have return in Poland (No matter if it is for a short while) You should be able to have papers showing your address in Poland, therefore that you reside in Poland o from the principle you are starting from there and talk to the Mexican consulate in Poland then follow the procedures outlines by the Canadian immigration site.
It clearly says it can be done by mail so you should be able to do it without coming to Mexico. Try it that way first and then go to the next step..
Sorry if you already have done all that but without knowing the specifics it is not possible for someone to help you. The amount of money charges by the lawyers sound like a total rip off to me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> …The amount of money charges by the lawyers sound like a total rip off to me.


I agree. And even if, for some reason one made the mistake of giving them that much money, I doubt that the attorney would or could actually do anything.


----------

